# Entry level Ibex HTs on sale



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

$70 off all Ibex Alpine hard tails:

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Stacks/Series_Alpine.html

Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2008)

Trying to nudge a few members....?


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Trying to nudge a few members....?



Perhaps. :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 16, 2008)

No sale here.

I am thinking maybe craigslist, though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 16, 2008)

Greg, you suck man.  I don't need to be seeing things like this.  Seriously, you are like a drug dealer that specializes in moguls and MTB.  ;-)  

I may follow mondeo and look around craigs list.  There is NO money in the till for a new bike.


----------

